# This was scary part 2



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up, glad you were able to locate the part and get it fixed despite the bad weather conditions.

If by chance you still have the packaging, can you list the part number for that linkage? Thanks.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Did a search, I assume this is the issue and resolution?

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/33266-12-wiper-transmission-failure.html


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Did a search, I assume this is the issue and resolution?
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/33266-12-wiper-transmission-failure.html


Yes same problem. Poor quality part. I did get mine at O'Riley's, however Advance Auto lists it also https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/find/chevrolet-cruze-wiper-transmission-linkage-assembly


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, rivergoer and I should never have this happen to us!!!!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$45.95 shipped at carparts.com https://www.carparts.com/details/Do...4nw_XrXJ2eePdTbLbB0aAtnXEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I was hundreds of miles from home and glad to find one in stock even though it costs more.​


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

with all the threads aboot this, guess im ordering one to have it on hand so i wont have delays


----------



## tonynaia (Apr 25, 2017)

This happened to me in western MD on the 25th, at 70mph while clearing salt spray off of the windshield. File a notice with the NHTSA. If they see a trend based on reports of failure of this part, they can force a recall. https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty sure mine was starting to go on the 12. Whole wiper linkage was shaky any time it was used more than a few minutes, and it wasn't the wipers themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ive had this happen to me twice in 130000 miles. Very scary. Thanks for the info. I had to turn car off and restart for them to start working again. Thats not a option if it happens when ur driving. Glad u were able to oull it over safely. 





Barefeet said:


> The second time in a couple months. Part one posted previously. I was 800 miles from home driving on an interstate at 70 mph in pouring rain and heavy traffic when the driver side windshield wiper stopped working. I had to drive leaning over to the passenger side to see and hoping not to get run over by a semi. I got off at the first exit and found an O'Rilley's auto store. They found a Wiper linkage assembly at another store 30 miles away. Still raining hard I drove to the store bought the assembly $77 and tools another $27 and found an abandoned car wash to get out of the rain and replace the assembly. The link arm to the wiper was disconnected and worn out. The new assembly seems to be better quality and guaranteed for life. I'm glad this didn't happen in the heavy snow storm on the NY thruway. This is something else to check when you have over 100k on the car. Lesson learned to keep a tool kit in my car. Thinking back I probably should have removed the passenger side wiper and angled it over towards the driver side as a temporary fix.


----------

